# Pouch pinch strength



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Are there any particular exercises one can do to strengthen thumb and forefinger pinch grip to avoid fork hits or is it just "It will come with time & practice"?

I am using Simple Shot 0.7 black flat bands and don't wish to explore lighter band sets yet.
My inability to shoot everyday is also a problem.

M


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pinch various things for exercising and strengthening . Foam , exercise putty , small rubber ball ect. Practice pinch grasping weight plates also .One of these papper binder clips is good also .


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Cool bananas..... my new friend is a bulldog paperclip.

Thanks treefork


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Meet Beau, Beau Bulldog Clip..... he has a more gentle nature though he can be a little tiring after a while.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Those exercises are worth it and will work, but the best way is to actually shoot. That way you are guaranteed to use the EXACT muscles needed to develop pouch grip strength. Why are you resistant to shooting with lighter bands? No better way to develop proper form and good habits. If you struggle to hold the pouch, that will be the only thing you concentrate on. JMHO


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I second shooting as the best exercise for your exact muscles needed. Going light is a great way to target shoot. ⁵/¹⁶" or 8mm steel will hit a can or spinners plenty hard. I shoot ¼" steel and I can jump back up to ⁷/¹⁶" and the heavy bands and shoot exactly the same. 

When I started shooting I had the same idea, I took a piece of plywood and cut a slingshot that was never going to be shot, but just use for exercise. I put very heavy bands on there that wouldn't break and a wooden bead to take the place of ammo and I would practice pulling back holding the bead so I could simulate the same feel as a real shot and I would hold it for a count of five before I let off the tension. I didn't use it very long cuz I realized that shooting was going to be my best exercise. 

Your strength will come oh, and all those muscles needed will get very strong overtime. If your pinched is getting tired then it's time to take a little break stretch out come back when you're rested because you're never going to shoot very good if your hand isn't fresh.

Practice, practice, practice.


----------

